# Looking for new laptop



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I am looking to buy a new laptop. It will be mainly used when traveling (wireless) and at a second home (dial up). No games or anything fancy. Just E-mail, web surfing, playing CD and DVD as well as transferring photos to CD.

I have had good luck with Dell desktop systems.

What type of system do I need regarding memory and hard drive?

Thanks


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I've had two Toshiba's, one off brand and now a Dell Inspiron. I'm a road warrior and pretty tough on computers. 

I think I like the Dell, if I had bought it I would have bought an XPS with a 14" screen and two gig of ram.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Get at least a meg of memory! All computers like lots of real memory!
Best performance gain for the money, and cheap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

lablover said:


> Get at least a meg of memory! All computers like lots of real memory!
> Best performance gain for the money, and cheap.


I think you mean a gig... 

I love my toshibas. Have had dell and their customer service is awful. They screwed up an order for us and we had a really hard time getting it resolved. Won't buy one again.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I've gone through a Compaq and HP and now have a Dell. By far the Dell has held up much better and I don't work in the most ideal conditions for a computer. The Compaq and HP I have had problems with the power supply both cords and connection to the motherboard. Very buggy on startups and just not happy with them. My next one will also be a Dell. I have a Latitude D620 right now.


----------



## Camden (Nov 6, 2007)

My Dell Latitude D400 just died after 4 years of hard use. I decided to buy a Dell refurbished comming off lease. I got a better computer than I was using for $535.00 (it originally retailed for $2,500.00). It has a 100 day warranty or the balance of the manufacture's warranty which in my case was about a year. It is on the dell finance web site. 

For around $900.00 you can get last years most portable model (either scratch and dent or refurbished) with the full 3 year warranty. This is on the Dell Outlet web site.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have had Toshiba laptops since 1995. However, my last two were in the shop far too often for my taste. 

So two months ago, I bought a Sony Vaio. So far, I like it a lot

I bought my last three computers from Circuit City, but would not go there again. Their extended warranty is a joke. (My most recent Toshiba was in the shop for three months - all CC could say is we're sorry)

My next laptop I will buy from Costco - they offer a two year warranty


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

hey Ted......I just looked at them and saw they only offered the Vista ....Is that what you use? I've heard so many complaints about it.....but its possibly because its different.


----------



## DuffDog (Mar 26, 2007)

A year ago I bought a $500 Acer Laptop with a printer, wireless card, 1gig memory, Windows Vista and a DVD burner at CC. I loved the price and would buy one again.


----------



## Glenn Smith (May 19, 2005)

Try Office Depot we bought a IBM Think Pad with 2 gig memory,180 gig hard drive it has a dual layer CD/DVD burner and set up for wireless. The only thing it has Vista Business as the operating system. It is not XP,but we are getting use to it. We invested $495.00 with the rebate in a $1050.00 lap top.


----------

